# köder selber machen



## huber5093 (8. März 2009)

hi,

will nächsten sonntag zum karpfen angel raus. wollte mal wissen welcher köder um die zeit gut funktioniert. und wollte ihn mir selbst herstellen aus semmelbrössel usw. könnt ihr mir helfen aus was ich ihn am besten mache. wollte eigentlich keine boilies sollte eher teigartig werden, aber naturlich auch was fangen. 

danke schon mal grüße michi


----------



## HarryHecht (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

hey huber,
was bei uns am see immer läuft ist hartmais (natürlich vorher eingeweicht und gekocht)
und zum füttern kannste auch hanf u.s.w. dazu tuen.
Aber mit Teigen kenn ich mich net aus noch nie mit geangelt

Gruß


----------



## miosga (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

wichtig für einen teig der nicht gleich auseinander fallen soll sind eier.
für faustgroße teigklumpen brauchst du ein ei.
Ansonten einfach paniermehl, Vaniliepuddingpulver, Aroma,....


----------



## darth carper (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Das innere eines Weißbrots ergibt auch einen gute Teig. Einfach mit Wasser und ein bißchen Paniermehl zu einem sämigen Teig verrühren.
Lockstoff dann nach belieben beigeben, aber nicht zuviel.

Ich würde aber ganz einfach mit Dosenmais angeln.


----------



## Filz321 (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Polenta ist auch sehr gut für nen teig


----------



## JonasH (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Benutz einfach kurz die Boardsuche dort wirst du hunderte rezepte für teige etc finden. Dann muss hier jetzt nicht alles nochmal aufgezählt werden.
Mein Tipp:Mit Dosenmais fischen und die Flüssigkeit aus der Dose unbedingt mit in das Lockfutter!Paniermehl mit Vanillezucker/Vanillepuddingpulver und ein paar Maiskörner.


----------



## Schleie! (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Ich verwende im Frühjahr meist Maden, Dosenmais oder kleinere Würmer (Dendrobena, Mistwürmer, evtl auch Laubwürmer.


----------



## Mich´l (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

kleine Kartoffeln leicht angekocht haben früher auch immer gut funktioniert...


----------



## duck_68 (8. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Ich hab früher immer vom Toastbrot die Rinde abgeschnitten und das innere Weiße mit etwas Milch, etwas Vanillezucker und etwas Öl zu einem geschmeidigen Teig geknetet - hat immer gut funktioniert!! Egal auf Karpfen, Scheien, Rotaugen oder Brachsen.  

Wenn Du den Teig mit Parmesan-Käse anmachst, hast Du einen super Barben- und Döbelköder!


----------



## Siermann (9. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

Du kannst auch versuchen in den Teig (semmelmehr +eier) fischfutter einzukneten ,wen du Flockenfutter (zoofachhandel) nimmst  wie z.B Tropical spirulina  färbst du deinen teig und gibst ihm noch eine spezielle note,
mein rezept für teig is aber das: semmelmehl mit eiern(je nachdem wie viel teig du brauchst) in einer schüssel vorbereiten ,danach koifutter nehmen (normale goldfischsticks ,diese länglichen gehen aber auch ,ich nehme immer eine handvoll aus dem keller da haben wir für unseren großen kois  ordentliche sticks )und weiche diese vorher ein damit aus ihnen eine mtchike pampe entsteht welche ich dan mit in die semmel-eier mischung mische und dan so viel ei oder semmelmehl dazugeben bis es nicht mehr an den fingern klebt und dan aqb ans wasser und große fische fangen .Ich haben besonders die großen Rotaugen damit überlisten können,aber auch die satzkarpfen aus unserem vereinsteich springen darauf an.
PETRI HEIL <  tim


----------



## huber5093 (12. März 2009)

*AW: köder selber machen*

vielen dank hat mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------

